# What is a multiple hook



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

I was reading up on the regulations for catching some pompano and I saw that it has a note by it (and other species) on the regulations chart from FWC. It's a letter 'T' that states "Harvest prohibited by or with the use of any multiple hook in conjunction with live or dead natural bait."



My question(s) is/are: What is a multiple hook? Is a treble hook classified as a multiple hook or is a drop rig with more than hook tied to it classified as a multiple hook? My common sense meter says it's the treble, but I don't want to play that game with the FWC. I see Pompano rigs with two hooks on the rig but just want to be sure so I don't have to go see ol' Judge Judy.



Thanks in advance!!



Jeremy


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I interpret a multiple hook to mean either a double or a treble hook. You can always call FWC and check it to be sure.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

treble hook on live finger mullet, but again how about a live herring for kings. kinda confusing uh!...good question. lets see what the old salts have to say.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

The way I read it Is, any Hook with more than One hook on the Same Shank, Treble Hooks,and You can't use them for live Bait On what The Fwc Consider's In shore fish, Pompano,Redfish,Speckled Trout, Flounder etc!! Could be Wrong!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I couldn't find thier definition, but I was told long ago when I asked that it was double or treble hooks. It is confusing cause like you said, you see pomp rigs w/ two single (multiple) hooks. It's legal for kings.

Skip


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

You are right on but it's not only live but also any natural bait so dead mullet/bullminnows would fall into the rule as well. King mack it's ok just the few fish pompano,redfish,speckled trout,flounder,pompano,sheepshead and flounder i believe is all. I don't have a regulations book in front of me though.

Anthony


----------

